
Word of Mouth vs Key Influencers - terpua
http://blog.guykawasaki.com/2007/12/word-of-mouth-v.html
======
marcus
The problem with key influencers is that they can help you get to the top few
percent their crowd rather quickly but their requirements and expectations are
totally different than those of the rest of your target audience and by
leveraging/listening to them too much you hurt the rest of your users.

~~~
Kaizyn
Still though, when you're fighting for exposure early on, you may not have the
luxury of going against the 'tastemakers' for everyone else's good.

~~~
marcus
Absolutely and I am not saying that going after them isn't the correct
strategy sometimes, but you should always be aware of your balance between
these two poles.

All I'm trying to convey is that you shouldn't assume that they represent your
average customer. Think of the difference between an iPhone and a Treo or
BlackBerry, iPhone was made for the general user who never owned a smartphone
in his life, the Treos & BlackBerries are designed for the power-user/taste-
maker.

